# Is a mailbox mod necessary for an AMNTS in a propane smoker?



## Mattyt7 (Dec 4, 2018)

My wife is asking for things to get me for Christmas, relatively inexpensive, so a new smoker isn't a good answer . . . for now ;). So the first thing that came to mind was an AMNTS for my 24" smoke vault. I've been on a mission lately to find a way to get continuous TBS and avoid the "campfire" smell (as opposed to a nice flavor wood smell) I often get. The smell isn't terrible, but I feel like no matter what type of wood I use, the smoke flavor pretty much tastes the same. The food always turns out pretty good, I just like to constantly tweak things trying to make the food as good as I can. I've tried wet chips, dry chips, and chunks all in various quantities and temperatures with out a ton of luck.

Now back to the point. . . I think I want to give the AMNTS a try. I've read a lot about the trays and most people do the mailbox mod, but is it necessary for the tube as well? Do you think it will be a step forward in my mission above?


----------



## Mattyt7 (Dec 4, 2018)

Is there a reason that the creosote build up is worse than just burning chips or chunks?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 13, 2018)

I would (I did) get an AMNPS, the 5X8 tray, because it can do pellets or sawdust (dust).
Most recently I've turned the corner and prefer using 'dust' as it is cooler, slower smoldering, and I find I can better control the end resulting flavor.

By using a "mailbox mod" Most of the objectionable crap deposits out in the mailbox and transfer tubing.
Putting an AMNTS inside your smoker pretty much leaves the objectionable crap in there with your food.
Or another way to put it is, you are putting the ashtray in the smoker. o_O

Condensing out the creosote is another reason I have an 8 _foot _tube on my mod. Cooling the smoke causes the creosote to collect and harden in the tubing, away from my food. But much of it is apparent in my "Mailbox" (which is an old Craftsman Router steel case I had banging around in my shop.)

Propane fired smokers are a different animal. The flame naturally consumes smoke. So infusing the smoke becomes the tricky part.
Not impossible, just tricky. And depends on your willingness to modify your smoker. Or to out-smart the flame.
I haven't heard of anybody doing it, but maybe try putting a mailbox inside your smoker, with your choice of tray or tube inside it. But it needs an outside source of air to keep it smoldering.
Because, Propane smokers are so oxygen deficient inside, they can snuff out tubes or trays.
A common complaint seen here, and on the web.
So out-smart it. Try a "mailbox" to catch the creosote, with a tube to allow fresh air to the tube or tray inside it. And a few smallish holes to allow the smoke out into your Smokers chamber. That will let some, if not most, of the creosote a place to condense besides your food. ;)
Think of it as containing the ashtray.


----------



## Rizsah (Jun 3, 2020)

Mattyt7 said:


> My wife is asking for things to get me for Christmas, relatively inexpensive, so a new smoker isn't a good answer . . . for now ;). So the first thing that came to mind was an AMNTS for my 24" smoke vault. I've been on a mission lately to find a way to get continuous TBS and avoid the "campfire" smell (as opposed to a nice flavor wood smell) I often get. The smell isn't terrible, but I feel like no matter what type of wood I use, the smoke flavor pretty much tastes the same. The food always turns out pretty good, I just like to constantly tweak things trying to make the food as good as I can. I've tried wet chips, dry chips, and chunks all in various quantities and temperatures with out a ton of luck.
> 
> Now back to the point. . . I think I want to give the AMNTS a try. I've read a lot about the trays and most people do the mailbox mod, but is it necessary for the tube as well? Do you think it will be a step forward in my mission above?



Matty,

What solution did you come up with? I'm in EXACT same situation m deciding if I need to go the mailbox route or not


----------



## Cabo (Jun 4, 2020)

I have no trouble with a tube inside my propane smoker


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 4, 2020)

Rizsah said:


> Matty,
> 
> What solution did you come up with? I'm in EXACT same situation m deciding if I need to go the mailbox route or not


I would get the tube and try it in a few different spots in your smoker before doing the mod. Preferably somewhere closest to a bottom vent for fresh air.
Propane is kinda tough, eats up a lot of oxygen.


----------

